# reason for flat spot in accel. under boost in 5ktq?



## pkwaudi (May 12, 2004)

*sometimes* even a bit of a backfire up through the intake. it feels as though it is going lean although i am open to ideas. my fuel pressures remain stable while this occours and to my mind it seems as though something realated to the fuel dist. or maybe an overun valve in the intake tract (if there is one) could be the problem. i picture the flapper disc kinda stalling momentary (maybe sticky plunger or a valve momentary losing seal causing my flapper to fall. is this a know problem with this sysem? or any known ign. issues that act like this? any thoughts?
tia
pete


----------

